# NPC- und Mob-Positionen nach Häufigkeit filtern



## Stadler (11. November 2006)

Auf buffed.de gibt es tonnenweise Falscheinträge, was die Positionen von Mobs angeht. So scheint z. B. Onyxia schonmal auf Welttournee gegangen zu sein. Daher würde ich vorschlagen, wenn möglich danach zu gehen, wie oft etwas gemeldet wurde, statt jede Meldung für voll zu nehmen. Man könnte dann auch noch abstufen, damit man besser sehen kann, wo wer/was am ehesten anzutreffen ist. z. B. von dunkelgrau bis weiß, je häufiger und wenns z. B. unter 5% ist, garnicht erst anzuzeigen. Ähnliches sollte für die Dropraten gemacht werden. Denn dass Sayges Horoskop Nr. 14 bei einem Kupfervorkommen halte ich auch für ein Gerücht.

MfG
  Christian Stadler


----------



## Stadler (22. November 2006)

Oder geht das nicht mit dem Thottbot oder womit auch immer ihr die Sachen loggt?

MfG
  Christian Stadler


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Stadler schrieb:


> Oder geht das nicht mit dem Thottbot oder womit auch immer ihr die Sachen loggt?


äm..... Thottbot ist was ganz anderes... ist zwar auch ne WoW-Datenbank, das ist aber auch schon alles....

http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...asc-client.html <--- nä? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stadler (24. November 2006)

Ok, dann hatte ich das mit der CosmosUI velvexert. Ich dachte, ihr nutzt die Daten vom Thottbot.

Wieauchimmer, es sollte wirklich mal arg aufgeräumt werden in der Datenbank und besser gefiltert, da es einfach zu viele fehlerhafte Einträge gibt.


----------



## Rascal (24. November 2006)

ok... meldest du dich freiwillig, die 20'000 Einträge durchzugehen?


----------



## Nimbrod (25. November 2006)

ich dachte ihr habt schon nen datenbank sklaven :> und der hört auf den namen R A S C A L 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne aber mal ernsthaft ist schon lustig wo die leute schon waren, ich stell mir grade nef vor wie er nen gemütlichen sontagsspaziergang durch og oder sw macht ^^ *kicher*

mich würde eher mal interessieren wie den die positionen gesammelt werden schreiben euch user mails.. so hier hand von edgar im gebiet xy gedropt bei mob alpghomega bei den kordinaten 255/255.

für die suche von npc nehm ich immer das was am wahrscheinlichsten iost heißt ich blende alle karten ein guck welches lvl der ist und wo die meisten  sichtungspunkte sind bzw wo die fehl punkte auf den fehlerkarten sind wenn die deckunggleich mit den punkten auf einer wahrscheinlichen karte ist geh ich dahin ^^


----------



## Stadler (26. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> ok... meldest du dich freiwillig, die 20'000 Einträge durchzugehen?


Nein, ich melde mich nicht freiwillig. Ich dachte da schon eher an einen technischen Filter, den man einmal über die Datenbank rüberlaufen lässt.

Ooooder: Man baut was ein, wo man draufklicken kann, um einen fehlerhaften Eintrag zu melden. Dann landet das z. B. ab der zweiten oder dritten Meldung in eine Moderationswarteschlange und ein paar Leute, die dort Moderationsprivilegien haben, schauen ab und an mal rein und betstätigen das bzw. lehnen das ab.

Es gibt also durchaus Möglichkeiten, um den Aufwand für Einzelne bzw. Wenige zu minimieren. Immerhin besser, als eine Datenbank voller Falscheinträge.

MfG
  Christian Stadler


----------



## Rascal (27. November 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> mich würde eher mal interessieren wie den die positionen gesammelt werden schreiben euch user mails.. so hier hand von edgar im gebiet xy gedropt bei mob alpghomega bei den kordinaten 255/255.


Nicht ganz... sie schreiben uns Postkarten!

@Stadler: technische Filter sind relativ heikel, da man so gerne mal nützliche Infos rausfiltert... was dann ja eher kontraproduktiv wäre... Zum Beispiel bei Questgegenstände, die nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen droppen und desshalb sehr kleine Dropp-Chancen haben.

Ich denke mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand kann man sehr schnell rausfinden, welche Einträge man eher ignorieren kann.... wenn einer Onyxia in _Sturmwind_ *g* sucht, ist er selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (27. November 2006)

ne mal ernshaft wie werden euch den drops gemeldet ? per blascprofiler oder wie?


----------



## Rascal (28. November 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> ne mal ernshaft wie werden euch den drops gemeldet ? per blascprofiler oder wie?


Hm ja wie sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein NPC/Mob anvisierst wird seine Position gespeichert.
Wenn du ein Mob lootest werden seine Drops gespeichert.


----------



## Nimbrod (28. November 2006)

o.O? wie krieg ich ony von og aus anvisiert?... mmm ob das per mt target geht ^^


----------



## Rascal (28. November 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> o.O? wie krieg ich ony von og aus anvisiert?... mmm ob das per mt target geht ^^


Nein, denke das sind technische Fehler beim zuweisen der Zonen.

Mobs sind ja oft in 2 Zonen eingetragen, einmal in ihrere "echten" Zone, und einmal in einer falschen Zone. Die Koordinaten sind allerdings die selben.

Daraus folgt: Mob wurde mit den korrekten Koordinaten gespeichert, aber der falschen Zone zugeteilt.


----------



## Nimbrod (28. November 2006)

hmm.. also hat der software entwickler mist gebaut ^^... obwohl mir fällt da ein ich bzw nicht nur ich hatten öffters den bug wenn wir in ubrs stehen werden wir in der worldmap z.b. im ashenvale angezeigt oder alterrak gebierge.. vllt hängt es damit zusammen


----------



## Rascal (28. November 2006)

Nimbrod schrieb:


> hmm.. also hat der software entwickler mist gebaut ^^...


Nicht zwingend



Nimbrod schrieb:


> obwohl mir fällt da ein ich bzw nicht nur ich hatten öffters den bug wenn wir in ubrs stehen werden wir in der worldmap z.b. im ashenvale angezeigt oder alterrak gebierge..


Siehste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stadler (28. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ich denke mit ein bisschen gesundem Menschenverstand kann man sehr schnell rausfinden, welche Einträge man eher ignorieren kann.... wenn einer Onyxia in _Sturmwind_ *g* sucht, ist er selber schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sonst könnte man doch diesen gesunden Menschenverstand dazu nutzen, die Fehleinträge nach und nach auszumerzen. Vielleicht mit einem Link á la: "Diesen Eintrag als fehlerhaft melden", wo man dann auf ein Formular weitergeleitet wird, wo man dann häkchen setzen kann, was gelöscht oder korrigiert werden sollte oder sowas in der Art.

... und um diejenigen mit einem etwas weniger gesunden Menschenverstand abzulenken, packt ihr halt noch einen Link mit dem Text "Diesen Eintrag als 'Hunter-Item!!!111einseinself' melden" dazu. *scnr*

MfG
  Christian Stadler


----------



## Rascal (30. November 2006)

Stadler schrieb:


> ... und um diejenigen mit einem etwas weniger gesunden Menschenverstand abzulenken, packt ihr halt noch einen Link mit dem Text "Diesen Eintrag als 'Hunter-Item!!!111einseinself' melden" dazu. *scnr*


Dürfte sich eh erledigt haben. Wir haben diese Woche sämtliche Einträge, welche das Wort "Hunteritem" enthalten, gelöscht (Die Kommentarsuche sowie die Funktion "Alle angezeigten Einträge löschen" sind ne Coole Sache...)


----------



## Nalumis (1. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Dürfte sich eh erledigt haben. Wir haben diese Woche sämtliche Einträge, welche das Wort "Hunteritem" enthalten, gelöscht (Die Kommentarsuche sowie die Funktion "Alle angezeigten Einträge löschen" sind ne Coole Sache...)


Sehr gute Maßnahme! Dann könnte man jetzt noch alle Beiträge mit "erster", "1ster", "1erst0r" usw. löschen und solche Wörter auch in Zukunft verbieten. Sollen die Kinder ihren Mist doch auf anderen Seiten spammen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

